# licking/chewing one paw



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Colby has been licking/chewing on his back right paw. He has been doing this off and on for the past week or so but yesterday I noticed that the skin between his toes/pads are swollen and red! I didn't see any object in the skin that would be irritating him so Im assuming thats its just allergies. I've been trying to keep him to from licking it and the swelling has gone down but its so hard to prevent! I wish he would just wear socks! haha!

My moms dog (Tibetan Terrier) has a constant obsession with licking all of her paws and has been to the vet many many times for that and scratching her ears. The vet says that it's a yeast infection that spreads from her ears to her paws when scratching. My mom seems to think that Colby's paw chewing could be a yeast infection also. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

If it were me, I'd take Colby to the vet just to be safe. My parents poodle was licking his front paw more than usual. She took him to the vet and turns out he had a tiny cut that she couldn't see under all of his fur. It was a little infected, but some antibiotics cleared it right up.

I'm sure its nothing serious....but I'm a worry wart, so I'd rather have piece of mind. It could be a thorn, piece of glass, a cut/scratch that you can't see.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rico was chewing his front paw constantly. Looked fine to me, but the vet saw that is was red and inflammed. He said it's from moisture getting between the pads and trapped in the hair. Gets kind of like a "hot spot" Now I have to dry his feet good if he's out in the rain and keep the fur between the pads clipped short. Vet gave me a spray to make it go away.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

My Vinny has a habit of doing that too. I usually put some anti-biotic ointment on it and watch him like a hawk and say "no lick" every time he goes for it. He now won't lick when I tell him no.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus had a spot like that last week that he was chewing. I took some blunt nose scissors and removed all the hair from between his pads to see better and there were a couple of red bumps between his toes. I think it was allergy or a bug bite, but either way after I trimmed the hair out and dried it well he left it alone and let it heal.


----------

